# In Awe



## Rob Platt (14 Jan 2013)

Seemed logical to steel first post credit in new forum so galvanised into action I am taking the lead and striking whilst the iron is hot and asking if anyone has a copper bottomed argument as to whether there`s any brass still to be made in metal working.
I have gone to get a life
all the best
rob


----------



## Rob Platt (14 Jan 2013)

whilst getting a life i must learn to type quicker 
all the best
rob


----------



## ColeyS1 (14 Jan 2013)

How exciting- thanks mods !!!!


----------

